# Ladyfingers - Barbie Witchie-Poo Costume #4 of 6



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

April, 2012
© Elaine Baker (Ladyfingers) 

PLEASE NOTE: It is essential that you use #1 needles for these costumes, in order to get the proper tight fit on the dolls figure. You have the option of changing to a larger, #2 needle after you complete the hip area.



WITCH WITH CHECKERED GOWN

Black main color, red and purple contrasting colors

With black, cast on 56 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. 
Bind off for straps:
Row 1: Knit 9, BIND OFF 10, Knit 17, BIND OFF 10, Knit 8
Row 2: Knit 9, CAST ON 3 sts, Knit 18, CAST ON 3 sts, Knit 9 = 42 sts.
Knit 2 rows.
Work 7 rows in stockinet stitch for bustline, ending with knit row.
Place Markers to Decrease to Waistline:
Purl 5, marker, Purl 12, marker, Purl 8, marker, Purl 12, marker, Purl 5 = 42 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, decreasing AFTER first marker (slip 1, knit 1, PSSO), BEFORE second marker (knit 2 together), AFTER third marker (Sl, K1, PSSO), and BEFORE fourth marker (knit 2 together).
Row 2: Purl, slipping marker, no decrease.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until there are 26 sts on the needle, ending with a purl row.
DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS. Dress now complete to waistline.
Increase for Hips: Markers are already in place, as follows:
5 - marker - 4 - marker - 8 - marker - 4 - marker - 5 = 26 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFOE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. (Increase by knitting in front and back of stitch).
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers, no increase.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until there are 42 stitches on the needle.
Checkered Skirt Pattern:
Row 1: *slip 2 black stitches, attach purple, Knit 2 purple, continue from * across row. (You will only be working with one color of yarn - purple).
Row 2: Slip the 2 black stitches, purl 2 purple stitches across the row. Drop purple.
Row 3: Pick up black, Knit across row.
Row 4: With black, knit across row. Drop black.
Row 5: *knit 2 red, slip 2 black, continue from * across row. (working only with red).
Row 6: Purl the 2 red stitches, slip the 2 black stitches across the row. Drop red.
Row 7 & 8: Knit 2 rows black.
Repeat Rows 1 - 8 four more times.
Next Row: *Knit in front/back/front in the first 3 stitches, knit 1, continue from * across row. Purl 1 row.
Continue in stockinet stitch for 2-½ inches - to dolls ankles.
Next Row: *Knit and increase in first 3 stitches, knit 1, continue from * across row.
Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit.

CHECKERED WITCH HAT:

With black, cast on 26 stitches. Stockinet stitch for 6 rows.
Checked Pattern:
Follow checkered skirt pattern above for Rows 1-8. DECREASE by K2 together at each end on Rows 3 & 4 and Rows 7 & 8. Cut red and purple. Continue with black - decreasing at each end on every knit row, purl back across the row with no decrease, until you have 4 stitches on the needle. Cut a long strand of yarn, thread with darning needle and pull the 4 stitches tightly. Knot securely. On wrong side, sew hat seam. Turn right side out - use a crochet hook to help pull the tip end of the cap to the right side.
Use a crochet hook and with single crochet and chain 3 - go completely around the edge of the cap. On the next row, chain 3 into the existing loops, single crochet, chain 3 around. Next Row: chain 5, single crochet, chain 5 in the existing loops. Finish the witch hat with chain 7, single crochet, chain 7 in the existing loops.

NOTE: This crochet brim for the witch hat give the impression of cobwebs and looks nicer on the tiny Barbie doll than the thick hat brims.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love this one! Thanks for the wonderful pattern have just downloaded the pattern and it's in the queue!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Such beautiful work!!!! Never have tried knitting doll clothes, only sewing them!!! Happy knitting!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Elaine! It's a beautiful pattern and I really love the hat...


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine,beautiful work you are so talented.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

hmm wondering if we will get it in a bigger size as well..... Thanks Elaine


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful outfit Elaine!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> April, 2012
> © Elaine Baker (Ladyfingers)
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: It is essential that you use #1 needles for these costumes, in order to get the proper tight fit on the dolls figure. You have the option of changing to a larger, #2 needle after you complete the hip area.
> ...


You amaze me! Thank you again for always posting the nicest Barbie patterns.

Anita


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazing. Great work as usual. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you! That is so CUTE!!


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmm, that little witch has style! Love it. Thank you


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Wow, love the new outfit, thanks again for such a beautiful pattern and sharing with us all, my Barbie loves u too!!! :lol:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is Ladyfinger's Barbie Witchie Poo #4 in pdf format.

Since I can't sell any knitting machine yarn, or even brands like red heart, caron yarns and beads here, I haven't made any money to
pay for the phone bill and internet.
This may get me banned, by mentioning selling stuff...

As for crochet doll dresses, I haven't really made anything for the American Girl (Don't own one, nor the springfield). I do crochet frocks, fancy dresses for a 12-13 inch Bed Doll, and most of the time put the outfits on a porcelain doll which I try to sell as well. I don't sell the patterns, well because I never write them down and each one is never made exactly the same way.
on the purple dress, I haven't decided yet if I am going to sew on beads, or an array of flowers. I may make a cape, haven't decided though.

Rhyanna


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the PDF!

Anita


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for another beautiful pattern, Elaine. I wish I had half your talent for designing clothes.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

what happened to handout #5 for Barbie outfits?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have written only ONE Barbie handout and it has been e-mailed to over 1500 knitters on this forum. The other Barbie patterns are posted directly to this website, under the heading "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Turorials".


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ahhh ok.

rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

if you get time elaine, please email me the barbie handouts.

Rhyanna


----------



## sewbzy (Jun 18, 2011)

Try this Forum. You have to join , but they have a lot of patterns.

Look for Darski patterns multi size dolls. She is like Elaine. New crochet patterns all the time.

http://www.crochetville.com/community/

I have fun with both, and appreciate all the patterns knit and crochet.

Sandy L


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

If I have a barbie, I would love to dress her with your clothes  nice job.


----------

